# Testosterone Propionate Aromatization



## Jonjon (Apr 23, 2022)

Anybody know if Test Prop aromatizes into estrogen more or less than other longer esters?

On one hand it seems like it would aromatize more because of the bigger daily swings, but on the other hand it’s in and out of your body quicker.

I like prop, but with my limited experience I wasn’t aware if it was any different estrogen wise.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 23, 2022)

Jonjon said:


> Anybody know if Test Prop aromatizes into estrogen more or less than other longer esters?
> 
> On one hand it seems like it would aromatize more because of the bigger daily swings, but on the other hand it’s in and out of your body quicker.
> 
> I like prop, but with my limited experience I wasn’t aware if it was any different estrogen wise.


Test is test once the ester is cleaved. The only thing you’ll see is the propionate ester weighs less than the longer esters so out of 100 mg you’re getting a little more testosterone using prop which itself can aromatize into slightly more estrogen. I think it’s negligible but if I didn’t mention it some half-tard would try to make a dumb point of it.


----------



## wsmwannabe (Apr 23, 2022)

So I’ll be the half-tard 

The only experience I had with test prop was a 6 week cycle I just came off of. I was running 200 test c and 420 test P.

I did have more issues with and controlling gyno than I have in previous cycles running 600 test.

I don’t have anything to back it up other than “bonerz and feelz” but it did seem to aromatize harder to me.

I’m not sure how much difference there is in aromatization with respect to esters/ester weight/test levels, but it is about a 20% increase in test from test C to test P, at equivalent doses. (420 test P has the same amount of test as 510 test C). My 620 combined test per week was the equivalent of 710 test C.


----------



## Jonjon (Apr 23, 2022)

@BigBaldBeardGuy  I like prop what little I’ve used it. I like being able to make dose adjustments and not have to wait weeks for it to build up. I feel better on it.


----------



## Hughinn (Apr 23, 2022)

I use almost exclusively prop for cruises and trt.  

It seems to me to have less bloat and better exchange rate.   In that I can use less prop MG for mg mand get the same results.  

I actually prefer it to enthanate and I never use cyp.

But that's all subjective to individuals.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 23, 2022)

wsmwannabe said:


> So I’ll be the half-tard
> 
> The only experience I had with test prop was a 6 week cycle I just came off of. I was running 200 test c and 420 test P.
> 
> ...


Well you’re right. I wasn’t thinking about that little difference adding up with larger doses. Lol.


----------



## Undecanator (Apr 23, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> I use almost exclusively prop for cruises and trt.
> 
> It seems to me to have less bloat and better exchange rate.   In that I can use less prop MG for mg mand get the same results.
> 
> ...


Does the eater really make a difference in water retention? Or perhaps it’s the more frequent injections required for prop which results in less aromatization?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 23, 2022)

Undecanator said:


> Does the eater really make a difference in water retention? Or perhaps it’s the more frequent injections required for prop which results in less aromatization?


So what I took the time to post above is bullshit and you’re gonna ask someone else. Yea ok. Test is test. Your body doesn’t use it when it’s attached to an ester.


----------



## Undecanator (Apr 23, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> So what I took the time to post above is bullshit and you’re gonna ask someone else. Yea ok. Test is test. Your body doesn’t use it when it’s attached to an ester.


Uhhh yeah I’ll just step out of this thread lol


----------



## Hughinn (Apr 23, 2022)

Undecanator said:


> Does the eater really make a difference in water retention? Or perhaps it’s the more frequent injections required for prop which results in less aromatization?



Like bbbg said, scientifically no.  It shouldn't make a difference in water retention.

But, many people,  myself included believe otherwise. 

The evidence is strictly anecdotal and on case by case basis.    But it seems to work like that for me.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 23, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Like bbbg said, scientifically no.  It shouldn't make a difference in water retention.
> 
> But, many people,  myself included believe otherwise.
> 
> The evidence is strictly anecdotal and on case by case basis.    But it seems to work like that for me.


Lol. I would agree with you if I ever experienced it.

I think bloat is case by case and more related to what you eat. But if you and others truly see a difference between short and long esters than maybe there’s something to it. Bloat definitely isn’t related to E2 levels. There’s no biological mechanism for that. We’re not menstruating women (well most of us - there are some here)


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Apr 24, 2022)

My only experience with prop was when I did TRT at a local clinic.  Because that doc theorized that I had been low T for so long, he used it to jump start my protocol.  I was given 250 mg of Sustanon and 100 mg of Prop every Friday for the first six or so weeks.  

Later on, when I changed jobs and struggled to make it to his office every other week, he gave me 300 mg of Enanthate and 100 mg of propionate every other Friday because going once a week was out of the question.  Unfortunately, he crashed my estradiol on that regime and I wouldn't even bring him a dying pet to euthanize, much less let that doctor dictate any protocol to me.


----------



## Undecanator (Apr 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Lol. I would agree with you if I ever experienced it.
> 
> I think bloat is case by case and more related to what you eat. But if you and others truly see a difference between short and long esters than maybe there’s something to it. Bloat definitely isn’t related to E2 levels. There’s no biological mechanism for that. We’re not menstruating women (well most of us - there are some here)


I agree, i can look soft with crashed or high e2 if I eat like shit. Now anadrol on the other hand, will have me in bloat and gyno city just in a few days, doesn’t matter how “ clean”I eat


----------



## Jonjon (Apr 24, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> My only experience with prop was when I did TRT at a local clinic.  Because that doc theorized that I had been low T for so long, he used it to jump start my protocol.  I was given 250 mg of Sustanon and 100 mg of Prop every Friday for the first six or so weeks.
> 
> Later on, when I changed jobs and struggled to make it to his office every other week, he gave me 300 mg of Enanthate and 100 mg of propionate every other Friday because going once a week was out of the question.  Unfortunately, he crashed my estradiol on that regime and I wouldn't even bring him a dying pet to euthanize, much less let that doctor dictate any protocol to me.


Did he have you on ai?


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Apr 24, 2022)

Jonjon said:


> Did he have you on ai?


1 mg of anastrozole per week.  After switching to that Enanthate/Propionate protocol, within ONE month I was ready to drop TRT all together because I felt like shit.  I was experiencing hot flashes, waking up in a pool of sweat, and turned into an extreme asshole.  Also, my joints felt like they had saw dust in them.
My Estradiol, Sensitive number was 6 pg/mL, and that was three weeks after discontinuing the AI...


My former bonehead doctor, with the symptoms above that I described, wanted to up my dosage of Anastrozole to 2 mg per week without performing any additional bloodwork.  The only reason I knew how bad things were was due to changing doctors.  The new doctor ordered a set of labs to get to the root of my complaints before offering to prescribe anything else.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 24, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> 1 mg of anastrozole per week.  After switching to that Enanthate/Propionate protocol, within ONE month I was ready to drop TRT all together because I felt like shit.  I was experiencing hot flashes, waking up in a pool of sweat, and turned into an extreme asshole.  Also, my joints felt like they had saw dust in them.
> My Estradiol, Sensitive number was 6 pg/mL, and that was three weeks after discontinuing the AI...
> 
> 
> My former bonehead doctor, with the symptoms above that I described, wanted to up my dosage of Anastrozole to 2 mg per week without performing any additional bloodwork.  The only reason I knew how bad things were was due to changing doctors.  The new doctor ordered a set of labs to get to the root of my complaints before offering to prescribe anything else.


Anyone of us here is more qualified than that first doctor. That’s amazing they allow someone like that to practice. Equally amazing is the fact that he had so little pride in his work to fully research this. It’s not rocket science.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Apr 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Anyone of us here is more qualified than that first doctor. That’s amazing they allow someone like that to practice. Equally amazing is the fact that he had so little pride in his work to fully research this. It’s not rocket science.


Do you want to know the messed up part?  He trains other healthcare professionals in the art of TRT as a way for them to make money in the post ACA world.    As a result, I went with a telemedicine clinic out of state because I refused to chance being a victim of any idiot doctor trained by that bonehead.

He and I really got into it after he royally screwed me up.  He said "I have been doing this since 1998 and I know what I am doing!"  

My retort was just because you have been doing it for so long doesn't mean you have been doing it well.  No matter, this is the LAST time you will ever see me in your office as a patient!


----------



## Badleroybrown (Apr 24, 2022)

So I do know this as I learn everyday from others.
I run prop on top of my trt. 
Sometime up to 400mg a week of prop.
Don’t really notice any diff. And I am gyno prone. If it flares up I hit it with a little adex and it goes away.


----------



## nealcaffrey16 (Apr 27, 2022)

i use prop as my TRT exclusively.  12mg a day, give or take, via slin.  wouldn't change it for a thing.  used to use Cyp 2x a week but never found my sweet spot with it.


----------



## Jonjon (Apr 27, 2022)

nealcaffrey16 said:


> i use prop as my TRT exclusively.  12mg a day, give or take, via slin.  wouldn't change it for a thing.  used to use Cyp 2x a week but never found my sweet spot with it.


Good to know!
That’s what I’m fixing to try. Right now I’m using TPP for my trt. 
Can you get away with MWF injections with prop?


----------



## nealcaffrey16 (Apr 27, 2022)

I'm sure you could.  I just prefer the stability of daily dosing, despite it not mimicking the natural peaks and troughs.  MWF May do exactly that.


----------



## Turningacorner (May 5, 2022)

a


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 5, 2022)

Turningacorner said:


> a


Lose your train of thought? I was expecting to see another post where you attempt to prove just how smart you are. 

Need attention or admiration? or both?


----------



## Turningacorner (May 5, 2022)

Jonjon said:


> Anybody know if Test Prop aromatizes into estrogen more or less than other longer esters?
> 
> On one hand it seems like it would aromatize more because of the bigger daily swings, but on the other hand it’s in and out of your body quicker.
> 
> I like prop, but with my limited experience I wasn’t aware if it was any different estrogen wise.


 Aromatization is cyclical, the hydroxyiated metabolites do include estrogen, but since it is cyclical Estrogen can also be reversed back into testosterone.  In chemistry if something is aromatic it is also reversible.


----------



## Undecanator (May 5, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Lose your train of thought? I was expecting to see another post where you attempt to prove just how smart you are.
> 
> Need attention or admiration? or both?


Think he swallowed a bug


----------



## Skullcrusher (May 5, 2022)

Test Prop has the aromatization of a Tootsie Roll.

There I said it...fight me.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 5, 2022)

Turningacorner said:


> Aromatization is cyclical, the hydroxyiated metabolites do include estrogen, but since it is cyclical Estrogen can also be reversed back into testosterone.  In chemistry if something is aromatic it is also reversible.


Bullshit. 

I knew if left to your own, you’d say something profoundly stupid. 

Testosterone is converted to estrogen by the aromatase enzyme. Different people produce different amounts of the enzyme and that’s why some guys can have high estrogen on TRT levels while other guys can blast 500 mg/week w/o elevated estrogen. 

You can take your organic chemistry degree and wipe your ass with it (in a “cyclical” motion if it makes you feel better). 

Fucking bullshit science. 

This is why we hate new guys @CJ


----------



## RiR0 (May 5, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> I knew if left to your own, you’d say something profoundly stupid.
> 
> ...


If this guy has a degree I’m Ronnie Coleman. 
He has no idea what he’s actually saying.


----------



## RiR0 (May 5, 2022)

Turningacorner said:


> a


Did you fuck up your copy paste?


----------



## Bridgestone (May 6, 2022)

Turningacorner said:


> Aromatization is cyclical, the hydroxyiated metabolites do include estrogen, but since it is cyclical Estrogen can also be reversed back into testosterone.  In chemistry if something is aromatic it is also reversible.


You have maybe a very rudimentary understanding of organic chemistry.  But let me help you out, coming from someone who earned their PhD in this field 10 years ago....

Shut the fuck up.  Be your username and turn a corner.  You are out of your lane.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Did you fuck up your copy paste?



Lol
Called the fuck out


Bridgestone said:


> You have maybe a very rudimentary understanding of organic chemistry.  But let me help you out, coming from someone who earned their PhD in this field 10 years ago....
> 
> Shut the fuck up.  Be your username and turn a corner.  You are out of your lane.



Fucking savage

Can we be friends?


----------



## Bridgestone (May 6, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Lol
> Called the fuck out
> 
> 
> ...


I thought I was being rather hesitant yet forthright with my message. 

Friend request accepted.


----------

